# Roomette security



## Boogs (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife and I have a number of journeys booked for this year all with a roomette for the overnight trips. We are UK based and have never used Amtrak before and I am sure we will have a number of questions before we leave the UK. My first covers the security of the roomette when we are not in it. What kind of locks are their on these rooms, all they key operated or what? What is the process when we board for accessing the room initially?

Many thanks in advance.

John


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2013)

No lock from the outside, but you can lock the door from the inside.

Theft really isn't a problem, pull the curtain and shut the door when you leave the room, and there's no way to tell if the room is occupied or not. A would be thief isn't going to last long poking into occupied rooms.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 1, 2013)

Take your monay and other valuables with you when you leave. The other stuff could get stolen but it's hard because the attendant usually has a sharp eye and only Sleeper passengers can enter Sleepers.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Boogs, first off, welcome to AU. Also, I hope you and your wife enjoy your time here in the U.S.

Secondly, when your train arrives, your car attendant will meet you at the door, greet you, and let you know where your room is, You go up the stairs *if its an upstairs room", then the room should be ready and waiting, the doors to the room are open initially, the only time they are closed is when you decide to close them.

Ifs its a single level train, then you will be told where your room is down the hall. Otherwise, you just go to your room, and then you can decide when to close the door to your room. 

Ask as many questions as you want, we are totally here to help in any way we can!

Anthony


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2013)

As said, theft from the sleeper is rarely a problem, because the only passengers allowed in the sleeping car are other passengers in the sleeping car who will have the same (locking) concerns as you do. (Coach passengers are not allowed in the sleeping cars.) Also remember that if someone does take something, they will probably still be on the train. Very few people get off of a train moving at 79 MPH (128 kmph)! 

Enjoy your holiday to the US!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 1, 2013)

When I travel Amtrak these days, I am usually in a roomette with my husband. He's over 6' tall, so I can appreciate that they are a little cramped feeling at times. We do spend most of our time there, but sometimes he wants to take an afternoon nap, so I take my laptop computer or my book, and head off to the sightseer lounge car. There I can spend some time with a cuppa and some reading, or in conversation while watching the view. Alternatively, if I am getting some "real" work done on the laptop in our roomette, my husband may head off for some conversation or an evening beer in the lounge. I'm pretty careless with my laptop -- it's an older model, and I leave it on the table in my roomette when I go for meals or to the rest room. It's never been bothered. I don't have any other "valuables" except my purse, and that's always with me when I leave (why tempt fate?). I agree with the advice to just close the curtain and door when you leave. No one has ever attempted to enter our roomette wen we were in it with the curtain closed, and I've never seen any evidence it was attempted when we weren't present either.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 1, 2013)

Another thing you may not know is that you will only have room in your Superliner roomette for a small carryon size bag. Your larger bag on the Superliners can be stowed on the lower level in the baggage rack area or you can check your bags if you prefer. I have been traveling on the Superliners since they were first made available on the Empire Builder decades ago and have never had any problem leaving my "stuff" in the room when I was out of it. I do as was suggested always close the sliding door and close the privacy curtains so no one can see inside. Have fun, I'm traveling on the Coast Starlight, Empire Builder and Southwest Chief this July/August.


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 1, 2013)

I keep my money and valuables on me at all times. For my laptop computer, I use a Kensington security lock; it keeps the honest people honest.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

As a fellow UK resident and Amtrak rail fan, if you have any questions that are not answered in full, you are welcome to message me. Sometimes between the UK and the USA things get "lost in translation"

The roomettes cannot be locked when you leave them, they have a sliding door and curtains for privacy. As mentioned, the doors can be locked from inside.

The sleeper cars are seperated from the coach (regular seats) cars by the dining car which acts as a sort of unofficial "check point" .. coach passengers are not permitted access to the sleepers. Leave most of your stuff on the lower level luggage rack, and just take essentials and valuables into the roomette. You can access the luggage en route so can get fresh clothes etc, etc.

Have a great trip, and try not to get too confused by all the advice!

Ed


----------



## Phil S (Jan 1, 2013)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Another thing you may not know is that you will only have room in your Superliner roomette for a small carryon size bag. Your larger bag on the Superliners can be stowed on the lower level in the baggage rack area or you can check your bags if you prefer. I have been traveling on the Superliners since they were first made available on the Empire Builder decades ago and have never had any problem leaving my "stuff" in the room when I was out of it. I do as was suggested always close the sliding door and close the privacy curtains so no one can see inside. Have fun, I'm traveling on the Coast Starlight, Empire Builder and Southwest Chief this July/August.


I don't quite agree. Up to 2 small carryon items, especially if they're soft and flexible, will fit under each seat. But note they're tricky to get at when the lower bunk is down. In one of the types (Superliner?) there's a shelf up high next to the door that will hold a medium size wheelie. It's some work to get it up there so you don't want to be getting into it often. And on the other type there's room for the same size wheelie on a sort of bench that's also near the door. It tucks in a little behind the seat so it doesn't tend to fall onto the seat or bed. One of the types also has a coat closet in which all sorts of small items can be stacked. The trick is to ignore the rules and have lots of small bags rather than one huge one. I usually travel with three small bags and one medium. No one has ever questioned me, even when riding coach. When I board the sleeper the wheelie goes into the luggage rack; the rest go into my roomette with me. Then once the new passengers are settled in, I retrieve the wheelie. I reverse the process detraining.

Boogs -- Good luck with your trip!


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 1, 2013)

WellTrained said:


> Up to 2 small carryon items, especially if they're soft and flexible, will fit under each seat. But note they're tricky to get at when the lower bunk is down. In one of the types (Superliner?) there's a shelf up high next to the door that will hold a medium size wheelie. It's some work to get it up there so you don't want to be getting into it often.


That's the Viewliner. It definitely has more luggage space in the roomettes than the Superliner.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 1, 2013)

If your traveling by yourself and don't want to use the luggage racks then you can use the upper bunk for storage. That's what I did.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 1, 2013)

Clarification - as the previous poster said, the Viewliner has the shelf up high next to the door, while the Superliner has room on the "step" for a small carryon. However, if you use that space for luggage, climbing into the top bunk can be tricky and/or impossible.

There is some space under the seats during the day, as was mentioned. Also, the Superliners do have a sort of closet space - some Superliners have an actual closet, but some Superliners just have a hanging rack in that area (instead of a closet).

Also, from what I've read, the space under each Superliner roomette seat is 9" high, I'm not sure of the exact dimensions. So, if your carry-on is small, it might fit under there, but as the previous poster said, you won't really be able to access it at night when the lower bunk is down.

I'll agree with the previous posters and say that the train feels very safe. I'm not sure I've ever heard a report of something being taken from a sleeper, I think it's very rare.

My wife and I have developed a pretty good routine when traveling together in a Superliner roomette, and it sounds very much like what everyone else has recommended. We both bring a small backpack or small "crushable" carryon that contains just what we need while we're on the train - laptop, books, one change of clothes, toiletries, etc. Everything we don't need for the train gets checked with our luggage or put downstairs in the luggage rack. During the day, we can keep our carry-ons under our seats, in the closet, or on the step to the upper bunk. At night, we move our carryons to he floor under the lower bunk.

That way, we each have what we need & can get around each other at any time of day. Plus, we're not having to mess with the luggage on the luggage rack, which would involve putting your suitcase on the floor & rummaging through your clothes in front of everybody while hopefully not blocking anyone who tries to pass by.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 1, 2013)

There is no way to close or lock the roomette while you're gone.

All you can do is slide one door toward the other so that they look like they might be closed.

Unfortunately the doors will often slide open again while you're gone due to the usual movement of the train.

There is nothing to be "lost in translation" for a question this basic and simple.


----------



## NorthEncantoGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey there--I too was concerned about security in the roomettes when I went for my first LD trip last summer. Honestly though, my fears were unfounded.

I did take my fanny pack with me to meals and to the PPC (I was on the CS), and felt nothing but secure about both myself and my belongings the entire time. It helped that both of my SA's were good and watchful.

I remember asking a lot of questions re security (I probably drove my fellow AUers nuts!) but everyone was unfailingly gracious.

In the end, I just did it, and had an entirely pleasant experience.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 2, 2013)

caravanman said:


> Sometimes between the UK and the USA things get "lost in translation"


You mean like when my Texas born ex-sister-in-law moved to England in the early 1980s and, when going to the hairdressers the first time, said she would like a shag when asked what she would like? :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2013)

Or also like "holiday" vs "vacation”. The US, England and Australia are 3 countries divided by a common language.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 2, 2013)

I take my purse with me when I go to the DC or Lounge. My laptop gets stowed in the closet or under my pillow on the seat. Sometimes I put it under the seat/bed. Then I shut the curtains and door since that makes it harder to tell if someone's in the room at first glance. I've never had any issues.

I recommend putting a password on your computer, at least for the trip, so a thief can't access anything. Additionally, I have everything backed up on a flash drive, which goes in my purse. I also put my camera in my purse.


----------



## jebr (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> I recommend putting a password on your computer, at least for the trip, so a thief can't access anything. Additionally, I have everything backed up on a flash drive, which goes in my purse. I also put my camera in my purse.


FYI: Unless you encrypt your data, a password on your computer is meaningless in terms of keeping your data private. If someone wants the data, they can pull the hard drive out, plug it into another computer, and browse it that way. From experience, simply having a password to log into your computer doesn't stop this.

That being said, I just have an encrypted folder or two with sensitive information. I have my data backed up to Crashplan (backs up to the cloud and my external drive, and could be set up to back up to another computer.) That's the only precautions I took, though my "computer" was a netbook that has seen better days.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jan 2, 2013)

Boogs said:


> My wife and I have a number of journeys booked for this year all with a roomette for the overnight trips. We are UK based and have never used Amtrak before and I am sure we will have a number of questions before we leave the UK. My first covers the security of the roomette when we are not in it. What kind of locks are their on these rooms, all they key operated or what? What is the process when we board for accessing the room initially?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> John


On one of my long distance overnight train trips I went to breakfast and accidently left my wallet in my roomette in plain view and came back and it and the cash was still there. Because coach has to get through the diner to get to the sleepers, they usually get stopped in the kitchen of the diner. The only passangers that _normally _are in sleepers or other sleeper passangers or crew passing through to the Transdorm car.

As others pointed, the doors only lock from the inside.


----------



## Train Rider (Jan 2, 2013)

I have had zero problems losing things from my room, but I did make the stupid mistake of leaving my return ticket in a bag I placed in the common baggage rack on the lower level. The ticket was stolen, however, Amtrak was quick to provide a voucher.

I typically never do that -- dumb on my part.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 2, 2013)

jebr said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend putting a password on your computer, at least for the trip, so a thief can't access anything. Additionally, I have everything backed up on a flash drive, which goes in my purse. I also put my camera in my purse.
> ...


That's a valid point, but it's really just there to deter the common, passing thief and have them go, "Oh, crap. I don't have time for this." I don't keep anything on my laptop that someone with that kind of smarts would want. I don't save passwords, and I don't keep any financial info on the laptop. If someone did manage to get into it, they'd be rewarded with lots and lots of cat pictures and our grocery list. :-D


----------



## Boogs (Jan 4, 2013)

First of all many thanks for the replies, they have been very helpful.

We are travelling from NY to NO, NO to LA and then LA to Seattle with stays in each location for 3 or 4 days. All in all we will be in the US for just under 3 weeks, and any married man will know there is no way their wife will travel for that period with just a "small" bag.

It seems from the replies our big bags will be checked in on boarding and we will need to ensure we carry with us everything we need for the journey. I am pleased everyone seems to be happy with the overall security aspect on board, we are naturally cautious travellers so will ensure all our valuables are with us when we are out of the roomette. As this is a big holiday for us we will not be carrying any laptops etc, just cameras and other small items.

Once again many thanks for the help, I am sure there will be more questions before we head across the pond.

One final point, although we do all speak "english" the variations on what one side callthings compared to the other can be interesting - Holiday v Vacation, Sidewalk v Pavement etc. I noticed reference to a "fanny pack" in one response, I always find this expression very funny as it means something totally different on this side of the water. LOL.

Regards.

John


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 4, 2013)

Some key differences I love: U.K. crisps are "chips" in the U.S, and chips to you are actually "french fries" to us. Americans tend to put ketchup on their fries, not vinegar, so you won't find vinegar at McDonald's and other fast food places.

Also, biscuits here are more of the roll variety (and common with breakfast in the South), not a cookie like they are across the pond. A "tin of biscuits" to you becomes "a box of cookies" here.  If you asked someone here for a few biscuits, they'd hand you a bunch of rolls instead of a sweet treat. That said, "biscuits and sausage gravy" is a treat not to be missed. It's one of my favorite breakfasts, and I'd have it every day if it weren't so bad for me.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Some key differences I love:
> 
> <deleted for brevity>


But we get unlimited refills on soft drinks and coffee (but rarely on hot tea which is never hot enough in the U.S.) and Americans know what ice is.

And we learned to speak American whereas the English, when they occupied the colonies, always spoke with an accent. That's the real reason we demanded independence - we couldn't understand their TV shows or movies without subtitles.

:giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Americans tend to put ketchup on their fries, not vinegar, so you won't find vinegar at McDonald's and other fast food places.


You don't find vinegar at McDonald's here in RI, but many do use vinegar on their fries! (Not me.) Many restaurants even have bottles of vinegar along with the bottles of ketchup. As you know, Rhode Island is part of New England.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 4, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > Americans tend to put ketchup on their fries, not vinegar, so you won't find vinegar at McDonald's and other fast food places.
> ...


Yes Dave, but the British do not eat fries, they eat *chips*!! The Dutch eat *frites* and the French have *pommes de terre.*

*I prefer Malt vinegar on my chips and mayo on my firtes!!*


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 4, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > Americans tend to put ketchup on their fries, not vinegar, so you won't find vinegar at McDonald's and other fast food places.
> ...


Agreed. I often see it at restaurants like steakhouses and such but not at fast food places. Someone told me that McD's in England and other European countries have vinegar, which I think is pretty neat. I love learning about differences.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 4, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> *I prefer Malt vinegar on my chips and mayo on my firtes!!*


Sorry to cross not just threads, but entire subject matter areas here at AU, but this thread has been Shanghaied! :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sorcha said:
> ...


I've seen it at Wendy's around here (not sure if you have those out there).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 4, 2013)

Wasnt it George Bernard Shaw that said that the Brits and the Americans were a Common People Seperated by a Common Language? ^_^


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 4, 2013)

Ryan, we have Wendy's here, but I very rarely eat there and can't remember the last time I went inside. If I do stop, it's only to get a Frosty. :wub:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 4, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sorcha said:
> ...


In Amsterdam I learned to eat Frites with Mayo and it is really good; it's a habit I keep up with this very day, unless there is a bottle of good Salsa or Hot Sauce handy.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, in America what is a line-haul bus is called a coach in Britian.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jan 5, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > *I prefer Malt vinegar on my chips and mayo on my firtes!!*
> ...


Oooh - very well said. :unsure:

Thanks -- and aside - *Never *in japan did anyone offer me wasabe with my hamburger. Nor vinegar neither.

E


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 5, 2013)

NW cannonball said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


Did you order a *Kobe* burger?


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jan 5, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sorcha said:
> ...


I remember years ago working at Six Flags in Houston at a barbque restaurant and a tourist from France asked for mustard for her fries. I tried it on my break and it wasnt too bad. Vinegar makes them too soggy.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 5, 2013)

Mustard might be okay, but I'm not sure if I'd like mayo. I like it on sandwiches and burgers, but steak fries? Maybe I'll try that next time I order them.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 5, 2013)

NW cannonball said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


Have you ever eaten at Mos Burger? I think they have Wasabi Burgers... Rats... Looks like they only used to have a Chicken and Avacado dinner with wasabi mayo...

In Japan, French Fries are called "Flied Potato".


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 5, 2013)

I have never tried mayo on fries, but it makes sense. We do eat potato salad with mayo.


----------



## EMDF9A (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Mustard might be okay, but I'm not sure if I'd like mayo. I like it on sandwiches and burgers, but steak fries? Maybe I'll try that next time I order them.


Try the Seattle version of mayo on fries... Tartar Sauce. YUMMMMMM


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2013)

I do sometimes eat fries with mayo or sour cream.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 5, 2013)

With MY fries:

Malt vinegar is my first choice - the fries need to be extra crispy for this.

Ketchup - specifically Heinz - is my second, then mayo...

But they are all good.

Add a little hot sauce to the Heinz to give it a little kick.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone ever dip their fries in a chocolate shake? I have friends who do that. I tried it once, and it was okay. It's best with Frosties.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's delicious.

Dangit, now I want some fries.

Thanks alot, dudes.


----------



## Engine58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Frosties are best for fries, but chocolate shakes work in place.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 5, 2013)

This poor thread has wandered way off course. Sorry, OP.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2013)

I like to dip my FF's in apple sauce.

My daughter likes ketchup on her mashed potatoes.


----------



## rusty spike (Jan 5, 2013)

ScottC4746 said:


> I remember years ago working at Six Flags in Houston at a barbque restaurant and a tourist from France asked for mustard for her fries. I tried it on my break and it wasnt too bad. Vinegar makes them too soggy.


Then, that's that! I'm switching from catsup to mustard on my French Fries. If anybody should know what goes on a French Fry, it would be a Frenchman (or woman). :giggle:


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 5, 2013)

Traveling in an Amtrak sleeper car can be best described as being in a "closed environment", and its not a busy place. Theft is possible but happens very rarely. The sleeping car attendent is usually close by and as suggested if you close the door to the sleeper and shut the curtains everything should be there when you return. The risk of theft is very minimal.


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 5, 2013)

What goes BEST on french fries?

Gravy. Specifically, brown (but not too dark!) gravy.

Drive your cardiologist insane!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Traveling in an Amtrak sleeper car can be best described as being in a "closed environment", and its not a busy place. Theft is possible but happens very rarely. The sleeping car attendent is usually close by and as suggested if you close the door to the sleeper and shut the curtains everything should be there when you return. The risk of theft is very minimal.


What does that have to do with French Fries???


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 6, 2013)

EMDF9A said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > Mustard might be okay, but I'm not sure if I'd like mayo. I like it on sandwiches and burgers, but steak fries? Maybe I'll try that next time I order them.
> ...


Hey, I'd really wanna try that out! I quite like Tartar Sauce. Not to be confused with those Nokhors and Jasaqs, of course! :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 6, 2013)

Ryan said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Traveling in an Amtrak sleeper car can be best described as being in a "closed environment", and its not a busy place. Theft is possible but happens very rarely. The sleeping car attendent is usually close by and as suggested if you close the door to the sleeper and shut the curtains everything should be there when you return. The risk of theft is very minimal.
> ...


----------



## crescent2 (Jan 6, 2013)

French fries are rarely stolen from sleeping compartments.


----------



## SP&S (Jan 6, 2013)

Sleepers are pretty safe, but if you're leaving the room dont leave the french fries out in plain sight. And make sure there aren't any tell-tale mustard and mayo stains on the seats!


----------



## rusty spike (Jan 6, 2013)

SP&S said:


> Sleepers are pretty safe, but if you're leaving the room dont leave the french fries out in plain sight.


 Unless I'm occupying the roomette across from you.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2013)

Well if you really want some interesting fries, head to Canada and ask for Poutine.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 6, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Well if you really want some interesting fries, head to Canada and ask for Poutine.


Being married to a Canadian, I'm familiar with poutine. I think 'interesting' is the best, most polite, way to describe it. :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe the mods should change the title to this thread to "Room Security. Would you like fries with that? ". :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh my god, Alan. That looks disgusting. B really wants to head to Canada and try some, but he doesn't have an enhanced drivers license (or passport) yet. I've heard of a couple places in Detroit that serve it now, so we might do a quick points run over there some weekend. Plus, I've never seen the Detroit Amtrak station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Oh my god, Alan. That looks disgusting. B really wants to head to Canada and try some, but he doesn't have an enhanced drivers license (or passport) yet. I've heard of a couple places in Detroit that serve it now, so we might do a quick points run over there some weekend. Plus, I've never seen the Detroit Amtrak station.


Sorcha: You havent missed much if you havent seen the Detroit Station! (the Sad Old Michigan Central Station is another story However!) The station is kept locked and there is an armed Guard that only lets those with Tickets into the Building! There is a sign that warms you about how Dangerous the surrounding area is (the Greyhound station a Few Blocks away also has one!) and the Bathrooms are kept Locked and the Agent is behind Bulletproof Glass!  'Nuf said! Windsor, across the Tunnel, is a whole 'nother story however! It's a great Little City! Almost every pic you see of Detroit is taken from the Windsor side looking across @ the River towards Detroit!

As to the Quebequios favorite dish,Poutine, trust me, it's Gross!  (Remember when Sister Sarah was called by those shock Jocks from Montreal and she thought Poutine was the PM of Canada!? :giggle: )

And if you want Gravy on your Fries, Cream Gravy (White for you Yankees!) is the way Dairy Queen does it! :wub:


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2013)

No need to head all the way to Canada for poutine - just go to New Jersey and order disco fries. They are basically the same thing, except they often have actual cheese instead of cheese curds, which in my opinion, is yummier. nom nom nom.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 6, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Well if you really want some interesting fries, head to Canada and ask for Poutine.


Poutine is awesome. Had many a bowl in the warming huts while skiing at Mont Sainte Anne. Skiing was great (cold as hell).The ride up and back on The Montrealer and VIA, behind Alco's and F Units, was superb.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 6, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> EMDF9A said:
> 
> 
> > Sorcha said:
> ...


Even though us hicks, rubes, and hayseeds here in Eastern Washington lack the sophistication of our Seattle counterparts :lol: tartar sauce for fries is an option in most restaurants here. And it is excellent!! Swadian, you have my personal guarantee that you will love it!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> As to the Quebequios favorite dish,Poutine, trust me, it's Gross!  (Remember when Sister Sarah was called by those shock Jocks from Montreal and she thought Poutine was the PM of Canada!? :giggle: )


Jim,

That was then candidate George W Bush who when asked about poutine indicated that he'd be having a meeting with Prime Minister Poutine when he got to Canada on a trip.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you really want some interesting fries, head to Canada and ask for Poutine.
> ...


Oddly I never learned about poutine from my wife, born & raised in Montreal; but rather when I traveled to Timmins Ontario famous for Shania Twain.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 6, 2013)

Wasn't Bush II referring to Putin?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2013)

Henry Kisor said:


> Wasn't Bush II referring to Putin?


Nope! Perhaps he was confused by the name, seeing as how in one other statement while running for his first term he also screwed up who was in charge of Russia at that time.

But he was heading for Canada and Putin wasn't going to be there.


----------



## jebr (Jan 6, 2013)

They had poutine at the Minnesota State Fair this year. I quite enjoyed it.

Hoping on my layover in Minneapolis this weekend to try this version of poutine:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 6, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > EMDF9A said:
> ...


I'll make sure to have some if I get over there! And maybe someday I'll get some poutine, too!


----------



## EMDF9A (Jan 6, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Actually now that AMTRAK service is again running north to Vancouver (WHEW CH we made it to the newscast without Gus announcing another 48 hour moritorium) you can take the CASCADES to Vancouver & get the best of both worlds... Poutine and Tartar Sauce! (and dont forget to have some Ivar's Chowder on the trip back)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 7, 2013)

EMDF9A said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > JayPea said:
> ...


Oh? I thought Poutine was from Eastern Canada, like around Quebec. But if I can get it in Vancouver then I can go there a lot more easily than Quebec.


----------



## RRUserious (Jan 7, 2013)

Last year I rode both coach and sleeper. When I rode coach, I sometimes had to go through sleeper cars to get places I wanted to go. I suppose I _could _have opened any roomette door to see what is there. If I were a bold thief, I surely could have. But Amtrak doesn't encourage leaving your most valuable stuff untended anywhere on the train. I had a backpack that pretty much went with me wherever I spent time. It isn't like there's anybody who works for Amtrak standing guard. I do think there is enough space between stops in the western half of the country for a theft to be discovered and reported to the conductor. Not sure what Amtrak would do in that case. Like to assume some action will be taken (not guaranteeing it, though, based on my general impression of their competence). It would be good to have a place online for every passenger who loses something to post it. I am in serious doubt that Amtrak itself will candidly divulge their crime stats.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Oh? I thought Poutine was from Eastern Canada, like around Quebec. But if I can get it in Vancouver then I can go there a lot more easily than Quebec.


It originated in Quebec, and it's probably still easiest to find it in Quebec Province, but it can be found throughout Canada these days with a little looking. Again, I had my one taste in Timmins Ontario.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2013)

RRUserious said:


> Last year I rode both coach and sleeper. When I rode coach, I sometimes had to go through sleeper cars to get places I wanted to go. I suppose I _could _have opened any roomette door to see what is there. If I were a bold thief, I surely could have. But Amtrak doesn't encourage leaving your most valuable stuff untended anywhere on the train. I had a backpack that pretty much went with me wherever I spent time. It isn't like there's anybody who works for Amtrak standing guard. I do think there is enough space between stops in the western half of the country for a theft to be discovered and reported to the conductor. Not sure what Amtrak would do in that case. Like to assume some action will be taken (not guaranteeing it, though, based on my general impression of their competence). It would be good to have a place online for every passenger who loses something to post it. I am in serious doubt that Amtrak itself will candidly divulge their crime stats.


Well Amtrak specifically tells one that they are not responsible for electronics brought on board by the passengers. And on one of my trips on the Empire Builder, my SCA actually had a pair of $70 or so sunglasses stolen out of his room. Even though we didn't realize it and get a chance to talk in person, EBOBS was actually on that same run and when one of us started talking about that theft here on the board, we quickly realized that we'd been on the same train. It was suspected that a couple of young kids lifted those glasses, but never proven to my knowledge. And my poor attendant, who otherwise IMHO was very good at his job, was not happy.

So theft does occur on the trains. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen. So one should take precautions. Put your valuables either out of sight or bring them with you. I generally lock my laptop to the seat recline bar and throw a pillow over it. Other things are put into the suitcase. And money, wallets, purses, always go with us when we leave the room.

It is very unlikely that a theft will occur, especially if you take steps to hide things. Leaving something of value like an iPod however out in plain site is an invitation to trouble.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2013)

I've never had anything expensive or important stolen from me, probably because I've been extra careful with such things and I try to be near my possessions during station stops. However, I *have* had various possessions of little obvious value suddenly go missing and never turn up again. It's not uncommon to have children of various ages running around largely unattended as though the train were their personal playhouse. If you leave something out, anything at all, it could easily go missing. Possibly as a prank, or perhaps out of actual malice, but either way it's gone and you won't be seeing it again. Alerting Amtrak staff has little chance of getting your things back after they've gone missing and if you complain here on the forum chances are people won't believe your stuff was actually stolen anyway. Bottom line it's up to you to keep your things from being taken and Amtrak has done about as little as possible to make avoiding theft any easier than it was forty odd years ago. You still can't lock your luggage in a locker. You still can't lock your room while you're away. You can't even close your door from the outside at all. Theft is low in spite of Amtrak's polices and not because of them.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm partial to Bert's Mess - a staple at Grandma's K&I Diner about 2 miles from the Amtrak station in Albuquerque.


----------



## jsreeves (Jan 7, 2013)

The best deterrent would be luggage locks on ALL of your luggage, including carry-on bags in your room.


----------



## crescent2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I always keep items like camera, Kindle, netbook, phone, etc. and of course my purse with me at all times. I just use a large fabric purse for all of this, but any kind of small totebag or backpack would work. Theft is reportedly low on Amtrak, but I wouldn't tempt fate. I do wish there was some way to lock the room when you leave, but there isn't. We just close the curtains and the door, take valuables with us, and hope for the best! No problems so far.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm finding this thread to be very confusing. Did someone have their french fries stolen from their roomette?

Personally, I'd love to have fries on the train. I get tired of only having chips. If I found someone with fries I'd probably steal them too.


----------



## RRUserious (Jan 8, 2013)

Poutine in the Bistro? What a (drool) concept!


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 8, 2013)

I can only imagine that a pot of boiling oil in a train kitchen would be an OSHA nightmare...

Of course, you can always *bake* fries...


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 8, 2013)

I make fries on a baking sheet. They come out nice and toasty/crispy that way. ^_^


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 8, 2013)

Convection fries? Or perhaps microwave fries?


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 8, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I'm finding this thread to be very confusing. Did someone have their french fries stolen from their roomette?
> 
> Personally, I'd love to have fries on the train. I get tired of only having chips. If I found someone with fries I'd probably steal them too.


I just love to see a simple question asked on this forum, and come back 5 pages later and see what the topic has morphed into.  I second or third the french fry thing too, and I bake mine


----------



## Boogs (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I am the OP and cannot believe what this thread has turned into, it is brilliant.

Firstly thanks to those who have attempted to ease our concerns over the security angle, we will make sure we have everything with us in a small bag when we leave the room.

Now onto the Chips/Fries/Frites issue.

Over here in the developed world  we enjoy a multitude of toppings on our chips including Ketchup (red sauce), mayo, chilli, gravy, cheese and tartare sauce to name but a few. If the chips are cooked right all of these make excellent toppings. We also have one none of you seem to have mentioned, we have a brown sauce, similar to ketchup but with a much more tangy taste. See if you can find that, although I have to admit it is an aquired taste. :wacko:

BTW they are called chips because the whole potato is chipped to make them, calling them fries is just wrong as the potato is not always fried when you make them.  . As for calling them Frites I believe the French also call them that and we all know what the French are like  . In the words of Monty Python, "What did the French ever do for cooking" :excl:

I am pleased to hear no one has had thier chips stolen from their roomette, I just hope my wife and I dont start a trend.

Many thanks for making me laugh and for making me feel welcome.

Cheers

John


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Brown sauce = Branston Pickle? I've seen that in the "ethnic foods" section of local supermarkets and with the other gourmet/foreign things in wine and cheese shops. I bought some for an English friend when he came to visit, but I've yet to try it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Brown sauce = Branston Pickle?


No, they are different. Brown sauce probably most resembles A1 Steak Sauce on this side of 'the pond.'

Branston Pickle is diced pickled vegetables in a brown colored pickling (think vinegar) sauce.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 9, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > Brown sauce = Branston Pickle?
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Or BBQ sauce.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 9, 2013)

Memphis, North Carolina or Southern BBQ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 9, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> Memphis, North Carolina or Southern BBQ?


My mom's.  Which I haven't made in a long time...especially since I don't grill. Heck, I rarely cook as it is.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Mmm... BBQ... I could go for some pulled pork and mac & cheese right now.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 9, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Memphis, North Carolina or Southern BBQ?
> ...


Did someone say HOMEMADE sauce? :wub:


----------



## Boogs (Jan 10, 2013)

Trust me the brown sauce we have on this side of he pond is nothing like BBQ sauce. I quite like most BBQ sauces but cannot stand the brown stuff across here.

It will be interesting to see what culinery delights we find during our next trip across, especially in NOLA where I suspect we will find more exotic dishes are the norm.

Cheers

John


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

FriskyFL said:


> Or perhaps microwave fries?


Oh please don't give the chef at Amtrak any ideas. :wub:


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jan 10, 2013)

Why do I always get hungry when I think about roomette security?


----------



## shinkansen (Jan 10, 2013)

boxcar817 said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finding this thread to be very confusing. Did someone have their french fries stolen from their roomette?
> ...


*complete agreement**. *


----------



## RRUserious (Jan 10, 2013)

I think this is the most entertaining thread on the board. Too bad some people just have so much humor in their lives they don't appreciate it. If someone wants to drag it back to the original concept, they shouldn't grouse, they should just talk about roomette security. And then, sadly, I'll have to read other threads.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 10, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Why do I always get hungry when I think about roomette security?


Could this be backwards? :huh: Could the moral of the thread be that when one gets hungry aboard and wants a meal, one should think about roomette security? 

:excl: _*NOT*_ :excl:

THAT makes too much sense, and is entirely too practical, for us AUers. :giggle:


----------



## phk (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to disrupt the fries discussion, but want to clarify one thing. On the Superliner at least, your main luggage does not have to be checked. You can park it on a rack on the lower level, and will have access to it at will. Obviously, don't keep anything of value in it. On our last trip, we accidentally dropped a small camera under one of the seats and didn't realize until we were long off the train. When we got home several days later, there was a call from L.A. station asking if we had lost a camera. After providing proof of ownership, it was Fedexed back to us (at my expense, but that was only fair).


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 10, 2013)

Head for Newfoundland.......replace the cheese curds on your Poutine with stuffing.......cover it with gravy and you now have “Newfie Fries”

(Might have even been served in the dining cars on CN's Newfoundland narrow-gauge passenger train “The Caribou” !!)


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 10, 2013)

phk said:


> On the Superliner at least, your main luggage does not have to be checked. You can park it on a rack on the lower level...


As long as it is within Amtrak's Carry-On Baggage Policy. Amtrak is stepping up enforcement of those guidelines.

Note that personal items, like a bag of fries, does not count towards the carry-on limit.


----------



## RRuserious (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess I'll know the policy is enforced when there is lines at the ticket windows and little or no baggage in the waiting area. On my first trip in decades, I checked my big bag. Got on my coach and saw people had incredible amounts of stuff wherever they were sitting. Next trip I didn't check anything. Does save time on waiting for the baggage to be unloaded at the destination. I'd like to think the checked baggage might be less exposed to mischief than stuff you take to your seat or roomette.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 12, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Why do I always get hungry when I think about roomette security?


Funny how it's the same with me! I'll always associste fries with roomette security now.


----------



## fillyjonk (Jan 13, 2013)

When I am in the sleeper, I always take my purse (which contains most of the valuable stuff I carry with me) along when I go to the diner, etc.

For the rest, with the carry-on in the luggage rack, I lock it. The one in my room, I rely on the old gag-medicine-cabinet-full-of-marbles bit to deter thieves: I stuff it so full of stuff that it would be immediately obvious if opened. And the stuff on top is mostly battered Penguin paperback novels (and not even bestseller novels) that I read en-route, so I figure most thieves would immediately be turned off.

On the other topic: Anyone here ever had fresh-made potato chips (I mean what we Yanks call chips)? They're incredible and nothing like the bagged ones sold in stores. Now, I'd be tempted to steal those off someone's plate. (But fries I can leave.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 13, 2013)

fillyjonk said:


> On the other topic: Anyone here ever had fresh-made potato chips (I mean what we Yanks call chips)? They're incredible and nothing like the bagged ones sold in stores. Now, I'd be tempted to steal those off someone's plate. (But fries I can leave.)


I've been to Herr's for thier tours a couple of times and got to sample fresh made chips. It's been a long time so I can't remember how good they were. I do prefer Herr's from the store.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2013)

Amy and Alexander took the tour there not too long ago and raved about the fresh chips.

They also brought back some ridiculously awesome flavors that I've never seen in stores before.


----------

